# Wisdom teeth, to be or not to be (pulled)



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

fusion.net/story/252916/should-i-get-my-wisdom-teeth-removed-no


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A hard call to make:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...y-telling-dentists-not-pull-wisdom-teeth.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I can think of quite a few politicians who would benefit from having some put IN......

Dave


----------

